# Reregistering UK car in Spain



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi there , 

In the next few months we are planning on driving our UK car down to the Costa del Sol and then reregistering it there . 
does anyone have an idea of a ball park cost to do this please , is it done on make , model , age , engine size, emissions , etc ? Or is there somewhere to get some info please ? 
thank you in advance


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Ball park figure 600€ for the bookwork - add headlights into the equation plus possibly rear lights where reversing and hi-intesity rear fog light has only one light. Have you a Certificate of European conformity? add 120€ if not 

I usually say around 1,000€ so is it a good car you are going to keep for at least a couple of years.? 

Davexf


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Ball park figure 600€ for the bookwork - add headlights into the equation plus possibly rear lights where reversing and hi-intesity rear fog light has only one light. Have you a Certificate of European conformity? add 120€ if not
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks Davexf , good to know . Yes it’s a BMW 118i M3 sport convertible , with 42k miles/ 67.5k km on the clock , so it will last us a long while yet .


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 
Watch the headlights, if they are the "blue" Xenon, from memory, around 1,000€ each !!! 

Davexf


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Wow , no , standard ones thank god . I suppose the worse scenario is I can drive it back again if it’s too expensive . Although I read somewhere it’s not like it used to be (nothing is like it used to be ) you can’t keep driving it on UK plates , like a lot of people used to . 
I’ll get it reregistered almost straight away , I believe you used to have 6 months .


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

AndyB67 said:


> Thanks Davexf , good to know . Yes it’s a BMW 118i M3 sport convertible , with 42k miles/ 67.5k km on the clock , so it will last us a long while yet .


I've done this with two vehicles, a car and a motorcycle....my advice would be to get a specialist automotive Gestor to handle the paperwork for you... they will provide an itemised quote for the administration work upfront and then you'll know for sure what the costs will be - even if you decide to do it yourself. Apparently costs are higher than last year as another effect of Brexit. 

As long as your car is not modified from the manufacturer's specification and is a model which was sold in Spain you'll be fine. BMW UK will provide you with a certificate of conformity free of charge and save you €120 - but will only post to the UK - best order it now!


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok , I’ll get on that now thank you . It’s a standard BMW , no changes that I’m aware of . I had actually thought I would pay for someone to do it , I might just do that now .


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

AndyB67 said:


> I had actually thought I would pay for someone to do it , I might just do that now .


Try to find out as much as you can yourself, so you understand what anyone you see is quoting for. When I did it pre-Brexit, I spoke to three people: first a Spanish gestor told me some absolute nonsense that would have generated unnecessary delays, paperwork and expense; second a British specialist import agent quoted over 1k without even any work to the headlights etc; third another Spanish gestor just charged their standard fee for processing the paperwork (which I'd got together myself by this point). 

If you search this forum, you'll find lots of threads on car imports. The process will surely now be more difficult, but the taxes based on engine potency, emissions etc will be the same so you can use the linked websites to calculate these.


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay I will thank you . I have actually done all of the homework and paperwork myself for our Non Lucrative visas , so maybe I’m being a little lazy and so I will spend a few hours and see what I can find . 
I've just emailed for the certificate . 
thank you all for your help.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure that was fun research... I'd try to find and repost links for the car tax calculators but I'm on a phone and it's not easy to do on this site.

Anyway, I'm sure you're aware that the general issue with admin in Spain is that no two people ever have the same experience, so it's best to be as informed as possible and ready to either argue or walk away and ask someone else.

And on that note, I think the car thing is going to get really complicated post-Brexit. Take a Seat built in Spain and exported to the UK - does it still have a Certificate of Conformity for the EU market that would make it easy to export (back) to Spain? What about a Toyota built in the UK; if it's still sold in Europe will the British version also qualify for later EU export under that paperwork? Or will countries simply look at the number plate and apply third country rules, ignoring the car's actual origin and the fact millions of them are already on the roads (albeit with steering wheel on the other side)?
Just some thoughts. Be interesting to hear how you adventure with the BMW goes.


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep all very true . The Visa process was both interesting and frustrating , but I got there , it was just a case of using info from everywhere and collating it and double checking everything .
Also we are the same as the US and Australia now , so there was plenty of information from people from those countries . 
I will indeed put all info found on the car on here to help and when I get time (although it will annoy people that charge to do it) I will put all of my Non Lucrative visa info on here too, to help people save much needed Euros .


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

AndyB67 said:


> Okay I will thank you . I have actually done all of the homework and paperwork myself for our Non Lucrative visas , so maybe I’m being a little lazy and so I will spend a few hours and see what I can find .
> I've just emailed for the certificate .
> thank you all for your help.


.... from memory, ask BMW for the COC in Spanish.....


----------



## AndyB67 (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay thank you , will do 👍🏻


----------

